# Meet my new baby



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I was just given this little girl, she's 17 weeks old and weighs 35 oz. The girl that had her also has a 1 year-old baby that is kinda rough with the dog. The baby kept picking her up by her skin and tossing her. She has a little owwie by her eye. She is sweet and playful and right now in the puppy pen until I decide if I want her with the rest. I'm afraid the two puppies would be way too rough with her. I put Twiggy in with her and Twiggs was so happy to see a dog smaller than her. lol Right now she is snoozing in her crate. Trying to think of a name for her. She's all black except for a bit of white on her chest and a few toes. And she's so soft and fluffy. And, yes, I know, her nails are awful. I will clip her nails as soon as I am done babysitting my 5 month old nephew. 

*Edited* to say I just counted up the weeks and she's actually 18 weeks old today.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

awwl!  She is just adorable!!! So you're keeping her? CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh wow she beautiful!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, so cute


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

She is just adorable! Congrats


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is PRECIOUS!!! Was she sure she is 17 weeks? I only ask because of her floppy ears. Perhaps teething. Ruby secretly hoped maybe she'd get a new floppy eared friend!!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

She is so cute! It sounds like she is going to be really small.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww poor baby!
How are you treating that little boo boo? Are you keeping her?
Are you sure about her age, I would have guessed younger.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

AWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations! I'm so excited (and jealous!) for you!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

What a little cutie! I'm with the others on being suspicious about her age. I've got a 9 1/2 week old and your little girl doesn't look much older than her.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

All I can tell you is what the girl said. She said she was born on Aug 2nd. She could have the floppy ears from teething. Her parents were supposed to both be three pounders, she saw them when she picked her up. And the vet she saw remarked that she will be smaller than that. She's already had two sets of puppy shots and is due for the last set. So, it appears she is what the girl said. Even if she is younger and ends up 8 pounds, I couldn't care less.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Pam, she is a little sweetheart.. and I am certainly happy to know that she ended up in your home! She is one fortunate little girl. Congratulations! Deb


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you, Deb. She is so sweet right now. lol Waiting for her to settle in and the puppy in her to come out. She's so tiny, it's going to be a little scary.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What are you thinking for her name???


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

omg soooooooooo cute if you need a babysitter...


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

cherper said:


> awwl!  She is just adorable!!! So you're keeping her? CONGRATS!!!!!!


Yeah, I think I will keep this one. And once the other puppies are neutered and healed, I will be looking for new homes for them. 



RandomMusing said:


> Oh wow she beautiful!!!


Thank you!



elaina said:


> aww, so cute


Thank you!



missy_r said:


> She is just adorable! Congrats


Thank you!



jesuschick said:


> She is PRECIOUS!!! Was she sure she is 17 weeks? I only ask because of her floppy ears. Perhaps teething. Ruby secretly hoped maybe she'd get a new floppy eared friend!!


That would be cool, the floppy ear sisters . lol We'll just have to see.



MiniGrace said:


> She is so cute! It sounds like she is going to be really small.


Thank you. Yeah, I was shocked when I picked her up, there's nothing to her.



~LS~ said:


> Aww poor baby!
> How are you treating that little boo boo? Are you keeping her?
> Are you sure about her age, I would have guessed younger.


I'm keeping an eye on the sore, but it's already scabbing over, so I will let it heal on its own. Yeah, I'll be keeping this one. And she's already had two sets of puppy shots and is due for the last, so if she's off, it's only a week off.



rms3402 said:


> AWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations! I'm so excited (and jealous!) for you!


Thank You! I'm so excited with this one.



jesuschick said:


> What are you thinking for her name???


Nothing's popped out yet for a name for her. Chumley's came to me on the ride home with him, but nothing yet for her.



mooberry said:


> omg soooooooooo cute if you need a babysitter...


If you were only closer...


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Awww, she's a doll! 

Since she has a little white on her how about the name Domino? Or Cerin (which means little dark one)?


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh my god how cute. Congrats


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

wow she is adorable!


----------



## GypsyChi (Nov 20, 2011)

omg how flippin cute!!!! congrats


----------



## cntrygirl1064 (Oct 27, 2010)

She is precious!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations Pam!! She is so adorable!! See, I knew fate would have a way of working itself out... you were meant to have this girl!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you, ladies. She is such a little fireball Absolutely fearless. And so funny. I had to get all my wires off the floor and my shoe laces are toast. She pounces on my hand with such glee and abandonment and bites the crap out of it. lol But I am loving it so much.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Saw your post last week, but have only just got my internet working properly again so I could post!

Oh Pam she is adorable! And I LOVE her name, Babushka is one of my favourite words too


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

liss77 said:


> Saw your post last week, but have only just got my internet working properly again so I could post!
> 
> Oh Pam she is adorable! And I LOVE her name, Babushka is one of my favourite words too


Thank you Melissa! She's so incredibly wonderful. Just brightens my heart every time I see her or play with her.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

An absolute doll!!!!!!! She is so cute. I like the little white spot on her neck.


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

You are such a saint Pam! AS you know I have an adult Sparkles 2 lbs.14oz and a pup who I gave to my daughter.8 oz I have plenty of xttta tinies. The reason for my post is that Ihave plenty xxtr supplies for your mini crew if u r interested. I have dresses,harnesses, many w d rings,toys,pjs,et.s, rain coats,sweaters,leads,prait to ou. Nite Ifyou are interested please pm me and I can mail these strait off.
Nite sweetie!


----------

